#  Krankenpflege >   3 tage im krankenhaus, meine "erlebnisse" >

## günni

*3 tage im krankenhaus, meine "erlebnisse"*                      es waren zwar "nur" 2 nächte 
und drei tage im hiessigen "kreiskrankenhaus" aber SCHLAFEN WAR KAUM MÖGLICH....
habe mich ja vom hausdoc "einweisen lassen" wegen recht starker gewichtsabnahme (ca. 8-10 kg in 6 monaten und verdauungsunregelmässigkeiten) 
warum ging schlafen nicht?
weil etwa 70-80% der patienten dieser station "alte" und "sehr alte" leute waren die auch nachts SEHR "pflegeintensiv" bzw. ohne hörgerät oder mit gestörtem tag-nacht rythmus waren.... 
"die ARMEN NACHTSCHWESTERN" hatten ihre "liebe mühe" mit den teilweise sehr debilen und-oder auch sehr körperlich eingeschränkten alten menschen, auch tagsüber mussten viele "gefüttert" werden....trotzdem kam z.b. ein alter mann MITTEN IN DER NACHT auf die idee, sich "frischzumachen" und zuu rasieren und er wollte dann unbedingt mit dem rolli spaziergefahren werden....natürlich musste ihn die nachtschwester SEHR LAUT und SEHR NACHDRÜCKLICH davon abhalten.... 
und mein zimmerkollege war ein mann mit bauchspeicheldrüsen-krebs "im endstadium"...noch nicht sehr alt, etwa anfang 60, der sich aber garnicht mehr allein helfen konnte und nur ab und an laut stöhnte oder abhustete 
nein, schlafen konnte ich da kaum.... 
ich selbst bin ja "richtig durchgecheckt" worden....mit röntgen, ultraschall, blutwerte sowieso, sogar EKG und die magen- und auch die darmspiegelung....
meine "angst davor" war zwar nicht nötig, denn es tat NICHT weh! 
für mich als GEHUNFÄHIGEN war allerdings die nötige "darmreinigung" mit stark abführender flüssigkeit schwierig, denn ich sass 3 stunden AUF DEM TOILETTENSTUHL! man hätte auch als gehfähiger keine chance, das klo rechtzeitig zu erreichen....denn "da läufts fast rein wie raus"...... 
hatte meinen "dicken e-rolli" dabei...meine frau hatte mir zwar auch den e-fix gebracht...der iss aber "sitztechnisch" doch unbequemer und hat halt weniger fahrkomfort...bin aber in die vorh. stationsklos ganz gut reingekommen und das klappte zumindest.... 
EINES WURDE MIR WIEDER KLAR:
ich hätte einen solchen JOB im KH nicht machen können, da ich vermutlich daran scheitern würde....auch, am menschlichen leid! 
Habe sogar den abschlussbericht gleich mitnehmen können und ausser einer doch starken LWS abnutzung, leicht erhöhtem cholesterin iss nix  weiter kritisch...zum glück, die histologie steht jedoch noch aus...
sichtbar war aber nix!
könnte sein, dass evtl. doch auch die "darmsteuerung" durch meine grunderkr. ms betroffen ist, deutete man an!? 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Günni! 
Erstmal herzlich willkommen zurück und schön, daß Du wieder da bist aus dem KH!  
Deine Erlebnisse dort sind ähnlich meinen, die ich 2001 auf einer Mund-Kiefer-Gesichts-Chirurgie erlebt habe, danach stand ich mit noch geschwollenem Gesicht (Weisheitszahn-OP) bei einer Versicherung auf der Matte und habe mich direkt privat zuversichert, so etwas, wie ich auf dieser Station als normaler Kassenpatient erlebt habe, möchte ich nie wieder haben! 
Zu Deiner Frage kann ich Dir folgendes schreiben: 
Wie Du weißt, hat meine Schwiemu auch MS, mittlerweile auch chronisch progredienter Verlauf. Sie hat immer viel gewogen, hatte Kleidergröße 46/48 und war in der Moppelfraktion vertreten, auch mit unzähligen Diäten etc.  
Dann, vor ca. 6 Jahren, hat sie ohne Grund einfach mal so an die 15 bis 20 kg an Gewicht verloren und hält dies bis heute! Ihre Ärzte meinen, daß das viel mit der MS zu tun habe. Mittlerweile hält sie problemlos ihr Gewicht, mal 1 kg mehr, dann wieder 1 kg weniger, aber nie mehr so viel Zu- oder Abnahme. Sie ist sehr mäkelig geworden mit dem Essen, ißt viele kleine Portionen am Tag und auch regelmäßig nachmittags Kuchen oder Eis. Alkohol hat sie noch nie viel getrunken, also höchstens mal ein Glas Sekt zum Anstoßen. Kalte Getränke gehen vom Magen-Darm-Trakt her ganz schlecht, sie trinkt immer heißen Tee und Kaffee.  
Ich denke mal, daß Deine Gewichtsabnahme vielleicht auch von der MS herrührt, zumal die Ärzte das ja auch angedeutet haben. 
Hast Du denn noch einige "Reserven", die der Körper nun noch verlieren kann ohne Probleme?
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall, daß bei der Gewebeentnahme nichts heraus kommt und drücke die Daumen, daß Dein Gewicht nicht weiter fällt!  
Berichte doch mal, wie es weitergeht, wenn Du magst, natürlich nur! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

na jaaa, andrea 
kritisch isses wohl noch nicht, bei mir.....äh, das gewicht mein ich....möchte ja, dass meine frau mich "auf den armen tragen und hutschen kann" HA! 
ja, es gibt auch veröffentlichungen über stärkere gewichtsverluste-darmprobs bei ms... 
hab ja auch NEUE ZÄHNE bekommen, wer weiss, evtl. liegts ja auch daran n bissl? 
Bei 1,82 (net im sitzen, gell) wieg ich jetzt ca. 75 kg(chen) und hatte im letzten jahr etwa 82-83... 
hab ja auch aufgehört zu rauchen, im juli 2005, und bei mir isses halt VERKEHRTHERUM! 
Günni

----------


## Teetante

*Boah, abgenommen nach Rauchstop? Du Glücklicher! 
Alles andere wird sich einpendeln wirst Du sehen! Ist ja noch nicht dramatisch, also mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, sind die neuen Beißerchen denn gut?  
Bei Schwiemu hörte es dann auch auf mit der Gewichtsabnahme, bevor es in irgendeinen kritischen Bereich kam. So plötzlich, wie es anfing, hörte es auch wieder auf! Sie ist glücklich damit, muß nächste Woche zum Herzkatheter, ist vor 2 Wochen hingefallen, Du siehst, immer was Neues bei uns. Machen uns natürlich Sorgen, auch weil wir so weit weg sind, immerhin 450 km. Da kann man nicht mal eben hindüsen und nach dem Rechten schauen.... Aber das wird schon werden, Ostern fahren wir hin, hoffen nur, daß nicht noch was richtig Schlimmes mit dem Herz rauskommt... Auch als Folge vom früheren Gewicht und von der ungesunden, weil fetten Sahneküche sagen die Ärzte, könnte es auch zu Stents kommen oder aber zur Bypass-Op, aber definitiv spielt dieses Mal die MS nicht mit rein. Naja, bin ja mal gespannt, wenn sie wirklich 1 Nacht dableiben muß, dann fahre ich am Mittwoch hoch. Kannst ja mal Daumen drücken, wenn Du magst... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## günni

unbekannterweise, andrea 
viele liebe wünsche und schöne grüsse an die schwiegermama und TOI TOI TOI!!! 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Das werde ich ausrichten, da freut sie sich! Habe auch schon mal von Dir erzählt, sie fragt auch immer mal nach.  
Mangels Internet bzw. mangels PC kennt sie auch den Lebensbaum nicht und die ganzen anderen Sachen, aber immer, wenn sie was wissen will, ruft sie an und fragt, ob ich mal schauen kann, so bei Medikamenten etc. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

